# Italian Marraige VISA and divorce



## euroman (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi,

I am married to an Italian Citizen and was given Italian Citizenship through marriage. We have recently considering divorce. Is there a set amount of time that we must stay married after the Citizenship is granted to ensure my citizenship is not revoked?


----------

